# Can't get my laptop online after trying to install Zone Alarm



## Kevalin (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 2005 Gateway 6023gp, running Windows XP Pro, Sp2.

I decided to try to install the free version of Zone Alarm; it downloaded fine, but right in the middle of installing, the dreaded Blue Screen came up, along with a paraphrase of the following message:

Windows has encountered a problem that can potentially harm your computer, so it's shutting down. If this the first time this message has come up, then something may be improperly downloaded. Remove it. If this message has come up before, you might be in a heap of trouble... 

Okay. That really is a paraphrase, but it was followed by the following, which I quite precisely recorded:

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing
TECH. INFO- ***STOP: 0x0000000A (0x00000166, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x804FA93A)

So, all right. I turned off the computer, using the switch since I couldn't go through the usual shut down. Then I turned it back on. It seemed to hot up just fine, so I tried again to download and install Zone Alarm. But a message came up saying something was missing (I'm sorry, I was annoyed and closed it before I thought to copy the message), and it couldn't download. I deleted it.

So, here's the problem: I can't get my laptop onto the internet anymore, even though the wireless connection is active and "Excellent". The desktop, which what I'm writing from, is fine, but the "No Can Do" page keeps coming up on my laptop.

the ipconfig on this looks like so:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp. C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.MrsEDarcy>ipconfig Windows IP Configuration Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection: Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected 
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection: Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net. 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2: Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.MrsEDarcy> 

I should mention that I downloaded the program via our VPN server (my folks had some exciting moments with a hacker and decided to get it). While I'm not sure that should make a difference. I mention it.

I don't know that trying to download Zone Alarm is what caused all this, but this seemed the logical place to try. If I should be in another forum, please let me know; any help I can get with this would be greatly appreciated. I need to be online quite a lot, and not having my laptop to work with is a real style-cramper.

Thanks in Advance for Your Help,
Kevalin


----------



## DELLC640 (May 4, 2009)

well you could go to regedit and search for any instance of zone alarm and blow it away. (just be sure you backup your registry first in case you delete too many keys) or use regfix (or something similar) to search registry and program should find keys with no associated programs.


----------



## Kevalin (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, Dell,

Thanks, I'll give that go. Also, while I'm here, I'll add that the proper message (as opposed to my self-entertaining paraphrase) was as follows:

"A problem has been detected and Windows has shut down to prevent damage to your computer..." then it tells me that it could be a driver or software problem, and "you should disconnect devices to determine what is wrong. The screen also says to disable BIOS memory options such as caching and shadowing. It gives me technical information such as: 

...and the technical information I listed in my initial thread.

Anybody know what the heck BIOS caching and shadowing is, and how to do whatever it suggests, if in fact I should do what it suggests? Honesty forces me to admit that this isn't the first time the BSofD has come up in the last week or so, but since my computer restarted without any problems appearing to ensue, I blew it off.

I can say that I can't imagine what program I could have downloaded that would cause it to say it was improperly installed. After all, it's not like I installed them by hand...however, my computer also will not let me do a system restore.

Anyway, thanks again. I'll see how this goes.

Kevalin


----------



## Kevalin (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, 

Well, I tried the regedit thing and did indeed find stuff left over from Zone Alarm.

Unfortunately, it will not delete.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That doesn't look like ZA, but rather some hardware or driver issues.


----------



## Kevalin (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, John,

I had an amazing number of "leftover" files from ZA that were hidden in various places. Got rid of them and got back online--only to start getting a different BSOD...one of which finally told me flat-out to check my memory and video hardware...

...And as soon as I figure out how the hell to do that, I'll take care of it! 

Anyway, thanks for getting back to me...I really appreciate TSF SO much!

Blessings,
Kevalin


----------

